# To Fruti and Alpha.



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

I remember with lots of affection the first pet I had that was really my duty to take care of. It was a beautiful dark blue male betta. I named him Fruti. He gave me so many times of joy. Although I was very young (like 11 years), I was very responsible taking care of him, feeding and cleaning his tank. He didn't have a bowl, it was a rectangular 5lt tank. He had a castle, a plant and a plastic dinosaur with which I used to play before imagining I was a paleontologist discovering long lost animals in the sand. He lived a long time (or, that's at least what it seemed for me), and was very loved. I believe that the dinosaur became jealous of him or something; he fell over him while I was at school, killing my little one. I cried him very much, it really hurt me. I didn't want my parents to give me a new one to replace him. He was irreplaceable. 

Alpha was the first betta I got so many years after Fruti had passed away. I was really excited to have one again! He was also dark blue. I think I chose him because he remembered me of my first fish. He was so active, so filled with live at the store... at home the first night. I'll never understand what happened, why the very next day he became lethargic. Everything was fine, his home, the water. He didn't last 3 days. But, he was surely loved.

I hope both of them knew each other somewhere and know they left a mark in my soul. They'll never be forgotten and I'll always be greatful to them because if it weren't for their presence in my life, I wouldn't have the two beautiful companions I have beside my computer right now.


----------

